# My name is Anthony...



## AcBush

and I think I know more about the Kindle than you do....



Hi everyone. I'm from WA. That's all for now.


----------



## Elijsha

i only know how to hit Next  welcome


----------



## AcBush

lol oh yea? ask me a question about the amazon kindle and i probably know the answer...


----------



## Elijsha

hehe truly i shopfor books online through amazon mostly. once i start a book i read it through. i like when i turn it on its saved my spot   so i just use NEXT


----------



## ScottBooks

OK...

Why does Amazon make it so hard to browse the Kindle bookstore? 

Where is the index file for books on a SD card stored?

When will "Now Now" be removed from the Experimental section?


----------



## Guest

When will we get a software upgrade that will provide organizational folders?

And how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Kindle?


----------



## AcBush

NowNow has been discontinued and who knows if and when it will be back, I would assume the next software upgrade that Amazon releases for the Kindle will remove it from the Experimental section, but that's just my assumption.

I find that the bookstore on the Kindle works perfectly fine, although I admit that I mostly use it for searching, not necessarily browsing. As far as organizational folders, I have no idea I don't make the kindle haha I just know a lot about it, in its current state.

And the index file on an SD card. Guess I don't know that one, since I really don't utilize the SD card feature. If you don't use an SD card the battery life is much better. The SD cards aren't very nice to the battery, especially if you take it [the sd card] out often because then the Kindle has to index it...all over...each time.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Anthony, welcome. Glad to have you here.

We have quite a few knowledgeable people who are good at answering Kindle questions. Welcome to the club.

L


----------



## Marci

Hi, Anthony -

Glad you are here.  And that another Washingtonian has joined the KBs    (I'm in the Seattle area)

Take a look around, visit the Troubleshooting board to share your knowledge.

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Anthony, glad you joned us.

Linda


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Anthony - we can always use another expert - questions get answered faster and it takes the load off of Leslie.  I sure don't know anything other than how to read on it - but that's what I got it for.

Glad to have you here  

Happy reading -


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome Anthony.*


----------



## Angela

Hello Anthony and welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

interesting way to introduce yourself...
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Jeff

AcBush said:


> and I think I know more about the Kindle than you do....


This is great. We were looking for an expert just yesterday. Are the two Next Page, Back, Prev Page button click events unique so that they might be optionally selectable? The thought was that if a user could optionally turn off either the left or right set of buttons in the software, it might solve some of the accidental pages turns.


----------



## Teninx

AcBush said:


> and I think I know more about the Kindle than you do....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm from WA. That's all for now.


And I think you've joined with an arrogant attitude. I don't care if you're the Kindle's chief designer, or you're Jeff Bezos. If you're refusing to tell this community how you've obtained your vast Kindle knowledge because you're breaking some agreement with Amazon by doing so, I'm not favorably impressed. Tell us why you're such an expert or stop holding it over our heads and you may warm up my opinion of you. Till then, you're just like "Boy Genius" to me.


----------



## Chris Bauer

Hey Anthony!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anthony, I am the official welcome lady and want to *welcome you again*, glad you are here!

I would like to make a suggestion that you not be so condescending in your posts. We appreciate your knowledge and your participation. There are many knowledgeable members here. I would also suggest that you post in a more tactful manner so that you and others will enjoy your participation. We are a very friendly bunch and this is a great, informative, fun place.

I think if you post in a kinder manner you will receive kinder replies. 

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome Anthony!

Be sure to check out the Book Corner!  We have book klubs!  Several starting this month!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl

Welcome Anthony...I for one appreciated your original post and suggestion. I am here to learn about books and tips about my kindle.  I hope you will post more tips.  You probably saved a lot of people future trouble by informing the board about the custom screensavers and the warranty. I hadn't heard that anywhere else and according to Amazon's CS you are right.


----------



## Sailor

Teninx said:


> ....If you're refusing to tell this community how you've obtained your vast Kindle knowledge because you're breaking some agreement with Amazon by doing so, I'm not favorably impressed. Tell us why you're such an expert or stop holding it over our heads....


*+ 1 *

Do Tell, Anthony...

All ears are on you.

-sailor *click*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, everyone, please allow me to insert a moderation note here. We've moderated out some posts here, and also in Anthony's 'take my advice' thread. 

Anthony, you got yourself off to a rough start - not because of the content of your post, but because its tone is condescending. That is what sparked the reaction you've received - of which you may not have even seen some of the hasher responses because of our moderation. If you want a positive experience here, try to understand why that might be - and consider that when making your future posts. 

Everyone else: let's let bygones be bygones, and give Anthony an opportunity to be part of our community.

- Harvey


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hi Anthony. 

I took the first line of your post here as a light hearted attempt to make fun of yourself after the response to your original topic.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Again, let's let bygones be bygones, and allow the mods to monitor and take action as best we can.


----------



## Anju 

Harvey said:


> Again, let's let bygones be bygones, and allow the mods to monitor and take action as best we can.


Super Harvey! Glad you are here to keep us all straight!

Again - welcome to the boards Anthony - nice to have you here.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Well said Harvey!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I haven't seen AC around the last couple of days.


----------



## Anju 

Vegas_Asian said:


> I haven't seen AC around the last couple of days.


Not that I blame him - but who knows after a couple good nights sleep he may come back.


----------



## Tbarney

Welcome AC.  Do you or did you work for Kindle Support?  Since you live in Washington, you possibly could work for Amazon.


----------



## AcBush

Anju said:


> Not that I blame him - but who knows after a couple good nights sleep he may come back.


I slept in a few days. How are things here?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

AcBush said:


> I slept in a few days. How are things here?


Hi Anthony, glad you are back!  We are having a great time with our first book klub over in *The Book Corner,* maybe you would like to participate. We have several scheduled and some of them are led by the author.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AC

Welcome back, yes, be sure to check out the Book Corner, lots of good books being discussed, and after all, that's why we have the Kindle, right?  To read!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...be sure to check out the Book Corner, lots of good books being discussed, and after all, that's why we have the Kindle, right? To read!!!


Glad to see you back, Anthony.

In addition to reading, some of us also write (which is a very pleasant way to share one's knowledge).

Should you be interested in writing a 'How To' Kindle book, I would be delighted to help you.

Jeff


----------

